# Hello to each & everyone of you nice peoples



## Free Candy

I drink Hamm's beer and smoke Marlboro cigarettes.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Hi candy. 

Tell Emma I said hello.


----------



## PixieStix

RadiomanATL said:


> Hi candy.
> 
> Tell Emma I said hello.



Yeah, Radio misses her


----------



## goldcatt

Is it middle school night tonight or what?


----------



## Madeline

Welcome!


----------



## Free Candy

RadiomanATL said:


> Hi candy.
> 
> Tell Emma I said hello.



I sent her a text because I'm not allowed to make calls after 8 pm


----------



## Ernie S.

PixieStix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi candy.
> 
> Tell Emma I said hello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Radio misses her
Click to expand...


Me too! Remind her that I said to get fucked.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Free Candy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi candy.
> 
> Tell Emma I said hello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent her a text because I'm not allowed to make calls after 8 pm
Click to expand...


Doesn't surprise me


----------



## PixieStix

Free Candy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi candy.
> 
> Tell Emma I said hello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent her a text because I'm not allowed to make calls after 8 pm
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, are you in a hospital, or at home? Emma is your mentor?


----------



## Free Candy

PixieStix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi candy.
> 
> Tell Emma I said hello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Radio misses her
Click to expand...


I knew a guy called radio on another forum called the cellar


----------



## Ernie S.

Does this shit happen often?


----------



## anuthervoice

_Free Candy_ !!!
Score!
Gotta van?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Free Candy said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi candy.
> 
> Tell Emma I said hello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Radio misses her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew a guy called radio on another forum called the cellar
Click to expand...


There's only one me.

And I own the internets. The cellar....and whats below the cellar.


----------



## anuthervoice

Ernie S. said:


> Does this shit happen often?



it should if it doesnt.......a little life in this place


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ernie S. said:


> Does this shit happen often?



Not too often, but it provides some cheap entertainment when it does.


----------



## Free Candy

PixieStix said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi candy.
> 
> Tell Emma I said hello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent her a text because I'm not allowed to make calls after 8 pm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, are you in a hospital, or at home? Emma is your mentor?
Click to expand...


she's not my mentor she's my bff


----------



## RadiomanATL

I don't think you're fooling too many people with this little girl act. Just so you know.

I don't know of any 13 year olds who know who would default to an Anne Frank avie, and choose "Free Candy" as their moniker.


----------



## Ernie S.

Emma lasted 12 posts. Any predictions here?


----------



## PixieStix

Free Candy said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent her a text because I'm not allowed to make calls after 8 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, are you in a hospital, or at home? Emma is your mentor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she's not my mentor she's my bff
Click to expand...



Forever? Why can't you make calls after 8pm?


----------



## Free Candy

RadiomanATL said:


> I don't think you're fooling too many people with this little girl act. Just so you know.
> 
> I don't know of any 13 year olds who know who would default to an Anne Frank avie, and choose "Free Candy" as their moniker.



I'm not 13


----------



## goldcatt

Ernie S. said:


> Emma lasted 12 posts. Any predictions here?



Predictions? I predict this one will be gone before it runs out of cheetos and beer.

Then again, I could be wrong. It might be a guzzler.


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Free Candy

PixieStix said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, are you in a hospital, or at home? Emma is your mentor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's not my mentor she's my bff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Forever? Why can't you make calls after 8pm?
Click to expand...


I have strict parents.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Free Candy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you're fooling too many people with this little girl act. Just so you know.
> 
> I don't know of any 13 year olds who know who would default to an Anne Frank avie, and choose "Free Candy" as their moniker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 13
Click to expand...


That was kinda my point there shnookums.


----------



## Trajan

did someone say free candy?


----------



## Free Candy

Sunni Man said:


>



thanks


----------



## Ernie S.

That's 6. Rep to the person who guesses closest.


----------



## Free Candy

RadiomanATL said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you're fooling too many people with this little girl act. Just so you know.
> 
> I don't know of any 13 year olds who know who would default to an Anne Frank avie, and choose "Free Candy" as their moniker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 13
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was kinda my point there shnookums.
Click to expand...


----------



## PixieStix

Free Candy said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she's not my mentor she's my bff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever? Why can't you make calls after 8pm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have strict parents.
Click to expand...


If you are not 13 and your parents tell you what to do and when, then how old are you? 

Be careful now, I may know your parents  I am gonna tell them you smoke and drink beer too


----------



## goldcatt

Ernie S. said:


> That's 6. Rep to the person who guesses closest.



This one's taking its time and consulting the hive. I'll say 20.


----------



## RadiomanATL

goldcatt said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's 6. Rep to the person who guesses closest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one's taking its time and consulting the hive. I'll say 20.
Click to expand...


I'm going with the outlier.

40. And then she gets bored with walking the tightrope and leaves voluntarily.


----------



## AquaAthena

Free Candy said:


> I drink Hamm's beer and smoke Marlboro cigarettes.



Hi Free Candy. Here are some *WELCOME* reps for you.


----------



## Free Candy

PixieStix said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forever? Why can't you make calls after 8pm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have strict parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are not 13 and your parents tell you what to do and when, then how old are you?
> 
> Be careful now, I may know your parents  I am gonna tell them you smoke and drink beer too
Click to expand...


I'm not allowed to give out my personal information to strangers on the internets.


----------



## Free Candy

AquaAthena said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drink Hamm's beer and smoke Marlboro cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Free Candy. Here are some *WELCOME* reps for you.
Click to expand...


Oh thank you here are some back.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Free Candy said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have strict parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not 13 and your parents tell you what to do and when, then how old are you?
> 
> Be careful now, I may know your parents  I am gonna tell them you smoke and drink beer too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not allowed to give out my personal information to strangers on the internets.
Click to expand...


But you drink Hamm's. Smoke Marlboro's, have an Anne Frank avie, go by the moniker "Free Candy", and expect us all to think that you're really some young teenage girl?


----------



## saveliberty

Quit fooling around and start the initiation.


----------



## goldcatt

saveliberty said:


> Quit fooling around and start the initiation.



Nah, the first one was mildly amusing. This one is taking too long getting instructions from the Borg.

Sad when you can't even get trolling right. *yawn*


----------



## Free Candy

RadiomanATL said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not 13 and your parents tell you what to do and when, then how old are you?
> 
> Be careful now, I may know your parents  I am gonna tell them you smoke and drink beer too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not allowed to give out my personal information to strangers on the internets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you drink Hamm's. Smoke Marlboro's, have an Anne Frank avie, go by the moniker "Free Candy", and expect us all to think that you're really some young teenage girl?
Click to expand...


I don't remember trying to convince anyone that I'm a young teenage girl.  You shouldn't make up things up it's not nice!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Free Candy said:


> it's not nice!



Get used to it.


----------



## DiveCon

RadiomanATL said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get used to it.
Click to expand...

jackpot


----------



## Free Candy

RadiomanATL said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get used to it.
Click to expand...


Emma said this place was full of trolls and she wanted me to join so I could learn how to handle myself amongst a forum full of trolls but so far you seem to be the only one trolling.


----------



## DiveCon

Ernie S. said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi candy.
> 
> Tell Emma I said hello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Radio misses her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too! Remind her that I said to get fucked.
Click to expand...

careful ernie
10 will get you 20


----------



## DiveCon

Free Candy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emma said this place was full of trolls and she wanted me to join so I could learn how to handle myself amongst a forum full of troll but so far you seem to be the only one trolling.
Click to expand...

emma was the troll


----------



## RadiomanATL

Free Candy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emma said this place was full of trolls and she wanted me to join so I could learn how to handle myself amongst a forum full of trolls but so far you seem to be the only one trolling.
Click to expand...


----------



## PixieStix

Free Candy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not allowed to give out my personal information to strangers on the internets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you drink Hamm's. Smoke Marlboro's, have an Anne Frank avie, go by the moniker "Free Candy", and expect us all to think that you're really some young teenage girl?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember trying to convince anyone that I'm a young teenage girl.  You shouldn't make up things up it's not nice!
Click to expand...


You say you are not 13, but that your parents are strict and will not let you make calls after 8pm. But that you smoke and drink, I think one of those things makes you dishonest


----------



## Big Fitz

Free Candy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you're fooling too many people with this little girl act. Just so you know.
> 
> I don't know of any 13 year olds who know who would default to an Anne Frank avie, and choose "Free Candy" as their moniker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 13
Click to expand...

Apparently the trolls are out trying to attempt humor.  maybe it's a group initiation for the tardo club.

While you're up, gimme a Hamm's.


----------



## saveliberty

Free Candy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not allowed to give out my personal information to strangers on the internets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you drink Hamm's. Smoke Marlboro's, have an Anne Frank avie, go by the moniker "Free Candy", and expect us all to think that you're really some young teenage girl?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember trying to convince anyone that I'm a young teenage girl.  You shouldn't make up things up it's not nice!
Click to expand...


She came here for nice?


----------



## DiveCon

PixieStix said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you drink Hamm's. Smoke Marlboro's, have an Anne Frank avie, go by the moniker "Free Candy", and expect us all to think that you're really some young teenage girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember trying to convince anyone that I'm a young teenage girl.  You shouldn't make up things up it's not nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you are not 13, but that your parents are strict and will not let you make calls after 8pm. But that you smoke and drink, I think one of those things makes you dishonest
Click to expand...

ya think?


----------



## goldcatt

PixieStix said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you drink Hamm's. Smoke Marlboro's, have an Anne Frank avie, go by the moniker "Free Candy", and expect us all to think that you're really some young teenage girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember trying to convince anyone that I'm a young teenage girl.  You shouldn't make up things up it's not nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you are not 13, but that your parents are strict and will not let you make calls after 8pm. But that you smoke and drink, I think one of those things makes you dishonest
Click to expand...


I think you're being very generous.


----------



## saveliberty

Your grammer sucks, unless your addressing several nations at once.  Who asked you what crappy beer you like?


----------



## goldcatt

Big Fitz said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you're fooling too many people with this little girl act. Just so you know.
> 
> I don't know of any 13 year olds who know who would default to an Anne Frank avie, and choose "Free Candy" as their moniker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 13
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently the trolls are out trying to attempt humor.  maybe it's a group initiation for the tardo club.
> 
> While you're up, gimme a Hamm's.
Click to expand...


If this is an attempt at humor, I'd hate to see their attempt at paint drying. Sheesh.


----------



## saveliberty

Come on sister.  We haven't got all night.  Post already.


----------



## Free Candy

DiveCon said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma said this place was full of trolls and she wanted me to join so I could learn how to handle myself amongst a forum full of troll but so far you seem to be the only one trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> emma was the troll
Click to expand...


Emma is very much anti troll and an awesome person.  It's your loss that you won't get to know her now.


----------



## Ernie S.

DiveCon said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Radio misses her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! Remind her that I said to get fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> careful ernie
> 10 will get you 20
Click to expand...


Actually, I suggested Emma might get along better if she got laid. I used "fucked" in this thread for comic relief (mostly mine, apparently) 
I judged Emma to be 18-21, but this one can't be but 15.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Free Candy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emma said this place was full of trolls and she wanted me to join so I could learn how to handle myself amongst a forum full of troll but so far you seem to be the only one trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> emma was the troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emma is very much anti troll and an awesome person.  It's your loss that you won't get to know her now.
Click to expand...


Um, no.

I think most of us here could regurgitate the trolltarded posts she would have made anyway.


----------



## saveliberty

You need better friends.  This Emma sends her friends alone into a message board to toughen them up?  Sort of like a pimp sending girls out to find husbands.


----------



## RadiomanATL

saveliberty said:


> You need better friends.  This Emma sends her friends alone into a message board to tougnen them up?  Sort of like a pimp sending girls out to find husbands.



They're all a bunch of guys probably.

Although I'm suspecting they're all just the same person really.


----------



## RadiomanATL

saveliberty said:


> Come on sister.  We haven't got all night.  Post already.



Hey, it takes time to switch between accounts ya know!


----------



## Ernie S.

Free Candy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emma said this place was full of trolls and she wanted me to join so I could learn how to handle myself amongst a forum full of troll but so far you seem to be the only one trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> emma was the troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emma is very much anti troll and an awesome person.  It's your loss that you won't get to know her now.
Click to expand...


No, it's her loss. She was the ass hole.


----------



## Free Candy

PixieStix said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you drink Hamm's. Smoke Marlboro's, have an Anne Frank avie, go by the moniker "Free Candy", and expect us all to think that you're really some young teenage girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember trying to convince anyone that I'm a young teenage girl.  You shouldn't make up things up it's not nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you are not 13, but that your parents are strict and will not let you make calls after 8pm. But that you smoke and drink, I think one of those things makes you dishonest
Click to expand...


Please explain


----------



## goldcatt

Ernie S. said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! Remind her that I said to get fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> careful ernie
> 10 will get you 20
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I suggested Emma might get along better if she got laid. I used "fucked" in this thread for comic relief (mostly mine, apparently)
> I judged Emma to be 18-21, but this one can't be but 15.
Click to expand...


Never confuse mental age with actual age. Or gender, for that matter. 

10 to 1 says he's drinking beer, scratching his armpits and picking stale cheeto crumbs out of his hairy belly button.

Or not. Who knows? But anybody who lies about one thing, will lie about them all.

Trolls. Gotta love 'em.


----------



## DiveCon

RadiomanATL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need better friends.  This Emma sends her friends alone into a message board to tougnen them up?  Sort of like a pimp sending girls out to find husbands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're all a bunch of guys probably.
> 
> Although I'm suspecting they're all just the same person really.
Click to expand...

a mod could tell that very easily


----------



## DiveCon

goldcatt said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> careful ernie
> 10 will get you 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I suggested Emma might get along better if she got laid. I used "fucked" in this thread for comic relief (mostly mine, apparently)
> I judged Emma to be 18-21, but this one can't be but 15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never confuse mental age with actual age. Or gender, for that matter.
> 
> 10 to 1 says he's drinking beer, scratching his armpits and picking stale cheeto crumbs out of his hairy belly button.
> 
> Or not. Who knows? But anybody who lies about one thing, will lie about them all.
> 
> Trolls. Gotta love 'em.
Click to expand...


yup


----------



## RadiomanATL

DiveCon said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need better friends.  This Emma sends her friends alone into a message board to tougnen them up?  Sort of like a pimp sending girls out to find husbands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're all a bunch of guys probably.
> 
> Although I'm suspecting they're all just the same person really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a mod could tell that very easily
Click to expand...


Maybe.

Or maybe they have multiple IP's.



But the posting style, tightrope walking, and most of all time in between posts seems to suggest that Emma, Free Candy and RebeccaChambers are all the same person.


----------



## saveliberty

Wow!  My cat can think faster than that.  Two word response after all that time?  This guy is lame.


----------



## Free Candy

saveliberty said:


> Your grammer sucks, unless your addressing several nations at once.  Who asked you what crappy beer you like?



I live in America we don't have to wait for someone to ask.


----------



## saveliberty

RadiomanATL said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're all a bunch of guys probably.
> 
> Although I'm suspecting they're all just the same person really.
> 
> 
> 
> a mod could tell that very easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Or maybe they have multiple IP's.
> 
> 
> 
> But the posting style, tightrope walking, and most of all time in between posts seems to suggest that Emma, Free Candy and RebeccaChambers are all the same person.
Click to expand...


I'm going with Keith Olberman.


----------



## saveliberty

Free Candy said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your grammer sucks, unless your addressing several nations at once.  Who asked you what crappy beer you like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in America we don't have to wait for someone to ask.
Click to expand...


I and we are in conflict in your sentence.

You probably think that is what makes America great, freedom of naming your beer.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Welcome


----------



## Free Candy

RadiomanATL said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> emma was the troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma is very much anti troll and an awesome person.  It's your loss that you won't get to know her now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, no.
> 
> I think most of us here could regurgitate the trolltarded posts she would have made anyway.
Click to expand...


Emma doesn't troll
She never has


----------



## RadiomanATL

Free Candy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emma is very much anti troll and an awesome person.  It's your loss that you won't get to know her now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no.
> 
> I think most of us here could regurgitate the trolltarded posts she would have made anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emma doesn't troll
> She never has
Click to expand...


Evidence directly proves otherwise.


----------



## saveliberty

Rat in the Hat said:


> Welcome



No fair!  She turned sideways from 1943-44.


----------



## DiveCon

Free Candy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emma is very much anti troll and an awesome person.  It's your loss that you won't get to know her now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no.
> 
> I think most of us here could regurgitate the trolltarded posts she would have made anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emma doesn't troll
> She never has
Click to expand...

we have a thread here that proves you wrong


----------



## RadiomanATL

Rat in the Hat said:


> Welcome



Oh shit.

I think I'm going to hell. Again.


----------



## saveliberty

Free Candy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emma is very much anti troll and an awesome person.  It's your loss that you won't get to know her now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no.
> 
> I think most of us here could regurgitate the trolltarded posts she would have made anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emma doesn't troll
> She never has
Click to expand...


Whatever Dude.


----------



## Free Candy

Ernie S. said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> emma was the troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma is very much anti troll and an awesome person.  It's your loss that you won't get to know her now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's her loss. She was the ass hole.
Click to expand...


All of you were very mean to her just because she's a moral Christian with good family values!


----------



## saveliberty

RadiomanATL said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit.
> 
> I think I'm going to hell. Again.
Click to expand...


What were you in for the first time?


----------



## DiveCon

Free Candy said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emma is very much anti troll and an awesome person.  It's your loss that you won't get to know her now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's her loss. She was the ass hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of you were very mean to her just because she's a moral Christian with good family values!
Click to expand...

wanting to "burn doctors" makes her a moral christian?


not in my book it doesn't


----------



## RadiomanATL

Free Candy said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emma is very much anti troll and an awesome person.  It's your loss that you won't get to know her now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's her loss. She was the ass hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of you were very mean to her just because she's a moral Christian with good family values!
Click to expand...


No, we were mean to her because she is a dipshit.

We have many here who are moral and have strong Christian values. We get along with them. They are not dipshits.


----------



## saveliberty

Free Candy said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emma is very much anti troll and an awesome person.  It's your loss that you won't get to know her now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's her loss. She was the ass hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of you were very mean to her just because she's a moral Christian with good family values!
Click to expand...


What beer does she drink, since you all seem to have a need to blurt it out.


----------



## saveliberty

DiveCon said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's her loss. She was the ass hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of you were very mean to her just because she's a moral Christian with good family values!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wanting to "burn doctors" makes her a moral christian?
> 
> 
> not in my book it doesn't
Click to expand...


Emma puts them out with Holy water.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

RadiomanATL said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit.
> 
> I think I'm going to hell. Again.
Click to expand...


How do you think I feel?

I have that pic in my favorites.


----------



## Ernie S.

saveliberty said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> a mod could tell that very easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Or maybe they have multiple IP's.
> 
> 
> 
> But the posting style, tightrope walking, and most of all time in between posts seems to suggest that Emma, Free Candy and RebeccaChambers are all the same person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going with Keith Olberman.
Click to expand...


He does have a lot of time on his hands....


----------



## Free Candy

goldcatt said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> careful ernie
> 10 will get you 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I suggested Emma might get along better if she got laid. I used "fucked" in this thread for comic relief (mostly mine, apparently)
> I judged Emma to be 18-21, but this one can't be but 15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never confuse mental age with actual age. Or gender, for that matter.
> 
> 10 to 1 says he's drinking beer, scratching his armpits and picking stale cheeto crumbs out of his hairy belly button.
> 
> Or not. Who knows? But anybody who lies about one thing, will lie about them all.
> 
> Trolls. Gotta love 'em.
Click to expand...


Lying is wrong!  You should never lie or you could burn in Satan's lake of fire for all eternity!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Rat in the Hat said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit.
> 
> I think I'm going to hell. Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you think I feel?
> 
> I have that pic in my favorites.
Click to expand...


You win the aisle seat.


----------



## goldcatt

saveliberty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of you were very mean to her just because she's a moral Christian with good family values!
> 
> 
> 
> wanting to "burn doctors" makes her a moral christian?
> 
> 
> not in my book it doesn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emma puts them out with Holy water.
Click to expand...


Nah, her boyfriend here needs somewhere to put all that used beer.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

RadiomanATL said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit.
> 
> I think I'm going to hell. Again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think I feel?
> 
> I have that pic in my favorites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You win the aisle seat.
Click to expand...


I'd prefer the exit row, or a bulkhead seat.


----------



## Ernie S.

Free Candy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emma is very much anti troll and an awesome person.  It's your loss that you won't get to know her now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no.
> 
> I think most of us here could regurgitate the trolltarded posts she would have made anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emma doesn't troll
> She never has
Click to expand...

Emma doesn't get to redefine "troll" , nor do you.


----------



## goldcatt

Free Candy said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I suggested Emma might get along better if she got laid. I used "fucked" in this thread for comic relief (mostly mine, apparently)
> I judged Emma to be 18-21, but this one can't be but 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never confuse mental age with actual age. Or gender, for that matter.
> 
> 10 to 1 says he's drinking beer, scratching his armpits and picking stale cheeto crumbs out of his hairy belly button.
> 
> Or not. Who knows? But anybody who lies about one thing, will lie about them all.
> 
> Trolls. Gotta love 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying is wrong!  You should never lie or you could burn in Satan's lake of fire for all eternity!
Click to expand...


Whatever you say, Bubba.


----------



## Free Candy

saveliberty said:


> Wow!  My cat can think faster than that.  Two word response after all that time?  This guy is lame.



Give him a break maybe he's mentally handy capped.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Free Candy said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  My cat can think faster than that.  Two word response after all that time?  This guy is lame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give him a break maybe he's mentally handy capped.
Click to expand...


Yes, I believe you are correct.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Why does the name "Solace" keep popping into my head???


----------



## RadiomanATL

Rat in the Hat said:


> Why does the name "Solace" keep popping into my head???



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## DiveCon

Free Candy said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I suggested Emma might get along better if she got laid. I used "fucked" in this thread for comic relief (mostly mine, apparently)
> I judged Emma to be 18-21, but this one can't be but 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never confuse mental age with actual age. Or gender, for that matter.
> 
> 10 to 1 says he's drinking beer, scratching his armpits and picking stale cheeto crumbs out of his hairy belly button.
> 
> Or not. Who knows? But anybody who lies about one thing, will lie about them all.
> 
> Trolls. Gotta love 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying is wrong!  You should never lie or you could burn in Satan's lake of fire for all eternity!
Click to expand...

physician, heal thyself


----------



## saveliberty

.pohskrow s'liveD eht era sdraob egassem yllautcA


----------



## goldcatt

Free Candy said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  My cat can think faster than that.  Two word response after all that time?  This guy is lame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give him a break maybe he's mentally handy capped.
Click to expand...


Radio, I think you called it. 

And here I thought it was a giggling gaggle of trailer trash trying to convince each other they were jailbait.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

RadiomanATL said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the name "Solace" keep popping into my head???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Free Candy

RadiomanATL said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no.
> 
> I think most of us here could regurgitate the trolltarded posts she would have made anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma doesn't troll
> She never has
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence directly proves otherwise.
Click to expand...


What evidence?  If she was a troll then why hasn't she ever trolled?  Answer that one smart guy!


----------



## DiveCon

Free Candy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emma doesn't troll
> She never has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence directly proves otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence?  If she was a troll then why hasn't she ever trolled?  Answer that one smart guy!
Click to expand...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/intro...tive-who-hates-hippies-and-welfare-cases.html

^^^classic case of trolling


----------



## Free Candy

DiveCon said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no.
> 
> I think most of us here could regurgitate the trolltarded posts she would have made anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma doesn't troll
> She never has
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have a thread here that proves you wrong
Click to expand...


You make Jesus sad when you lie!


----------



## saveliberty

Well Keith, your going to lose me at the first commerical break, just like normal.


----------



## goldcatt

Free Candy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emma doesn't troll
> She never has
> 
> 
> 
> we have a thread here that proves you wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make Jesus sad when you lie!
Click to expand...


Dahlink, I hate to tell you this but you're dealing with people who have handled far, far, FAR better trolls than you for longer than you want us to think you've been alive.

Cut the bullshit and entertain us already.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Free Candy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emma doesn't troll
> She never has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence directly proves otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence?  If she was a troll then why hasn't she ever trolled?  Answer that one smart guy!
Click to expand...


DiveCon just gave it to you.

And you're still not fooling anyone.


----------



## DiveCon

Free Candy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emma doesn't troll
> She never has
> 
> 
> 
> we have a thread here that proves you wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make Jesus sad when you lie!
Click to expand...

you have far more to worry about in that respect than i do
LOL


----------



## RadiomanATL

goldcatt said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  My cat can think faster than that.  Two word response after all that time?  This guy is lame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give him a break maybe he's mentally handy capped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Radio, I think you called it.
> 
> And here I thought it was a giggling gaggle of trailer trash trying to convince each other they were jailbait.
Click to expand...


Nah, gotta be same person.


----------



## Ernie S.

Me thinks she's......


----------



## RadiomanATL

goldcatt said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have a thread here that proves you wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make Jesus sad when you lie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dahlink, I hate to tell you this but you're dealing with people who have handled far, far, FAR better trolls than you for longer than you want us to think you've been alive.
> 
> Cut the bullshit and entertain us already.
Click to expand...


This person doesn't even crack the top 50.

And the best trolls are the ones that are still here *cough*dante*cough*


----------



## Free Candy

Ernie S. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Or maybe they have multiple IP's.
> 
> 
> 
> But the posting style, tightrope walking, and most of all time in between posts seems to suggest that Emma, Free Candy and RebeccaChambers are all the same person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with Keith Olberman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does have a lot of time on his hands....
Click to expand...


Keith Olberman is the anti Christ!  and so is Rosie O'Donnell and Micheal Moore at least that's what Emma told me and Emma's really smart so I have to believe her.


----------



## PixieStix

Night JenT, Night Emma, Night free candy, night Radio, Night Goldcatt, oh yeah and Mary Ellen and John Boy


----------



## RadiomanATL

PixieStix said:


> Night JenT, Night Emma, Night free candy, night Radio, Night Goldcatt, oh yeah and Mary Ellen and John Boy



Night Pixie.


----------



## Free Candy

Ernie S. said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no.
> 
> I think most of us here could regurgitate the trolltarded posts she would have made anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma doesn't troll
> She never has
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emma doesn't get to redefine "troll" , nor do you.
Click to expand...


We never wanted to... but thank for pointing it out any way.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Free Candy said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with Keith Olberman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does have a lot of time on his hands....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keith Olberman is the anti Christ!  and so is Rosie O'Donnell and Micheal Moore at least that's what Emma told me and Emma's really smart so I have to believe her.
Click to expand...


Dance for us, wench!!!


----------



## goldcatt

PixieStix said:


> Night JenT, Night Emma, Night free candy, night Radio, Night Goldcatt, oh yeah and Mary Ellen and John Boy



Night Pixie!


----------



## goldcatt

RadiomanATL said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make Jesus sad when you lie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dahlink, I hate to tell you this but you're dealing with people who have handled far, far, FAR better trolls than you for longer than you want us to think you've been alive.
> 
> Cut the bullshit and entertain us already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This person doesn't even crack the top 50.
> 
> And the best trolls are the ones that are still here *cough*dante*cough*
Click to expand...


He's nowhere near quality. Somebody's importing that cheap Chinese stuff again.


----------



## RadiomanATL

goldcatt said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dahlink, I hate to tell you this but you're dealing with people who have handled far, far, FAR better trolls than you for longer than you want us to think you've been alive.
> 
> Cut the bullshit and entertain us already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person doesn't even crack the top 50.
> 
> And the best trolls are the ones that are still here *cough*dante*cough*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's nowhere near quality. Somebody's importing that cheap Chinese stuff again.
Click to expand...


Full of lead too.


----------



## Ernie S.

damn! 110 posts and Pixi's headed for bed. This shit could last a while.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

RadiomanATL said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make Jesus sad when you lie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dahlink, I hate to tell you this but you're dealing with people who have handled far, far, FAR better trolls than you for longer than you want us to think you've been alive.
> 
> Cut the bullshit and entertain us already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This person doesn't even crack the top 50.
> 
> And the best trolls are the ones that are still here *cough*dante*cough*
Click to expand...


*cough*twoofmatters(?)*cough*


----------



## DiveCon

RadiomanATL said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make Jesus sad when you lie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dahlink, I hate to tell you this but you're dealing with people who have handled far, far, FAR better trolls than you for longer than you want us to think you've been alive.
> 
> Cut the bullshit and entertain us already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This person doesn't even crack the top 50.
> 
> And the best trolls are the ones that are still here *cough*dante*cough*
Click to expand...

sorry, gotta disagree with you here
dainty isnt good at it
at least not to shogun level


----------



## RadiomanATL

Rat in the Hat said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dahlink, I hate to tell you this but you're dealing with people who have handled far, far, FAR better trolls than you for longer than you want us to think you've been alive.
> 
> Cut the bullshit and entertain us already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person doesn't even crack the top 50.
> 
> And the best trolls are the ones that are still here *cough*dante*cough*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *cough*twoofmatters(?)*cough*
Click to expand...


She's not a troll.

She really is that stupid.


----------



## Free Candy

DiveCon said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence directly proves otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence?  If she was a troll then why hasn't she ever trolled?  Answer that one smart guy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/intro...tive-who-hates-hippies-and-welfare-cases.html
> 
> ^^^classic case of trolling
Click to expand...


Yes those responses to Emma intro were very trollish!


----------



## Ernie S.

DiveCon said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dahlink, I hate to tell you this but you're dealing with people who have handled far, far, FAR better trolls than you for longer than you want us to think you've been alive.
> 
> Cut the bullshit and entertain us already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person doesn't even crack the top 50.
> 
> And the best trolls are the ones that are still here *cough*dante*cough*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry, gotta disagree with you here
> dainty isnt good at it
> at least not to shogun level
Click to expand...

rdean is going to be pissed you've left him out.


----------



## goldcatt

RadiomanATL said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This person doesn't even crack the top 50.
> 
> And the best trolls are the ones that are still here *cough*dante*cough*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's nowhere near quality. Somebody's importing that cheap Chinese stuff again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Full of lead too.
Click to expand...


Full of something, that's for sure.

All right, this thing whatever it is is putting me to sleep. It's shit for entertainment value but maybe keeping it around as an insomnia cure isn't such a bad idea. Night all.


----------



## RadiomanATL

DiveCon said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dahlink, I hate to tell you this but you're dealing with people who have handled far, far, FAR better trolls than you for longer than you want us to think you've been alive.
> 
> Cut the bullshit and entertain us already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person doesn't even crack the top 50.
> 
> And the best trolls are the ones that are still here *cough*dante*cough*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry, gotta disagree with you here
> dainty isnt good at it
> at least not to shogun level
Click to expand...


Hey, I said Top 50. Dante is at least somewhere in there


----------



## DiveCon

Free Candy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence?  If she was a troll then why hasn't she ever trolled?  Answer that one smart guy!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/intro...tive-who-hates-hippies-and-welfare-cases.html
> 
> ^^^classic case of trolling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes those responses to Emma intro were very trollish!
Click to expand...

no, her posts were trollish


----------



## DiveCon

Ernie S. said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This person doesn't even crack the top 50.
> 
> And the best trolls are the ones that are still here *cough*dante*cough*
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, gotta disagree with you here
> dainty isnt good at it
> at least not to shogun level
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rdean is going to be pissed you've left him out.
Click to expand...

rdean, like troofmatters, isnt really a troll, they are just that stupid


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Free Candy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence?  If she was a troll then why hasn't she ever trolled?  Answer that one smart guy!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/intro...tive-who-hates-hippies-and-welfare-cases.html
> 
> ^^^classic case of trolling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes those responses to Emma intro were very trollish!
Click to expand...


Your daddy called and said to be home from the recital before 11:00


----------



## Free Candy

DiveCon said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/intro...tive-who-hates-hippies-and-welfare-cases.html
> 
> ^^^classic case of trolling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes those responses to Emma intro were very trollish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, her posts were trollish
Click to expand...


That's imposable because Emma has never trolled there for her post could not be trollish.  It's not that hard to figure out.


----------



## DiveCon

Free Candy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes those responses to Emma intro were very trollish!
> 
> 
> 
> no, her posts were trollish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's imposable because Emma has never trolled there for her post could not be trollish.  It's not that hard to figure out.
Click to expand...

you clearly have no idea what a troll is then
your friend IS a troll and she started trolling with her first post


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Free Candy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes those responses to Emma intro were very trollish!
> 
> 
> 
> no, her posts were trollish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's imposable because Emma has never trolled there for her post could not be trollish.  It's not that hard to figure out.
Click to expand...


I know this is your first time off the "I love Barney" forums, but you have to realize we've seen better trolls than you come and go.


----------



## AllieBaba

anuthervoice said:


> _Free Candy_ !!!
> Score!
> Gotta van?


----------



## Free Candy

DiveCon said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, her posts were trollish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's imposable because Emma has never trolled there for her post could not be trollish.  It's not that hard to figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you clearly have no idea what a troll is then
> your friend IS a troll and she started trolling with her first post
Click to expand...


I know very well what a troll is!  I have watched as Emma battles and pwn's them day after day!  Emma is like the Joan of Ark of the internet!  No troll is safe when Emma is online!  They can run but they can't hide from...

*EMMA THE TROLL SLAYER*


----------



## Free Candy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, her posts were trollish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's imposable because Emma has never trolled there for her post could not be trollish.  It's not that hard to figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this is your first time off the "I love Barney" forums, but you have to realize we've seen better trolls than you come and go.
Click to expand...


The Pope could be considered a better troll than me because I've never tried trolling before.  I think Emma would be pretty pissed if I became a troll after all the hard work she does to keep the internets free from trolls!


----------



## dilloduck

Rat in the Hat said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, her posts were trollish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's imposable because Emma has never trolled there for her post could not be trollish.  It's not that hard to figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this is your first time off the "I love Barney" forums, but you have to realize we've seen better trolls than you come and go.
Click to expand...


Ok dammit ----what the hell is a good troll ?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Free Candy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's imposable because Emma has never trolled there for her post could not be trollish.  It's not that hard to figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> you clearly have no idea what a troll is then
> your friend IS a troll and she started trolling with her first post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know very well what a troll is!  I have watched as Emma battles and pwn's them day after day!  Emma is like the Joan of Ark of the internet!  No troll is safe when Emma is online!  They can run but they can't hide from...
> 
> *EMMA THE TROLL SLAYER*
Click to expand...


----------



## Ernie S.

Free Candy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's imposable because Emma has never trolled there for her post could not be trollish.  It's not that hard to figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> you clearly have no idea what a troll is then
> your friend IS a troll and she started trolling with her first post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know very well what a troll is!  I have watched as Emma battles and pwn's them day after day!  Emma is like the Joan of Ark of the internet!  No troll is safe when Emma is online!  They can run but they can't hide from...
> 
> *EMMA THE TROLL SLAYER*
Click to expand...

Emma is 15 years old. Yes I viewed her profile on Cellar. She may be some kind of goddess where you come from, but you're playing with adults here. You've been treated pretty well so far, but if you don't get honest in a big hurry, that shit will change. Believe me, you don't want to play with the big kids without a helmet.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Free Candy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's imposable because Emma has never trolled there for her post could not be trollish.  It's not that hard to figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is your first time off the "I love Barney" forums, but you have to realize we've seen better trolls than you come and go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pope could be considered a better troll than me because I've never tried trolling before.  I think Emma would be pretty pissed if I became a troll after all the hard work she does to keep the internets free from trolls!
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Free Candy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's imposable because Emma has never trolled there for her post could not be trollish.  It's not that hard to figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> you clearly have no idea what a troll is then
> your friend IS a troll and she started trolling with her first post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know very well what a troll is!  I have watched as Emma battles and pwn's them day after day!  Emma is like the Joan of Ark of the internet!  No troll is safe when Emma is online!  They can run but they can't hide from...
> 
> *EMMA THE TROLL SLAYER*
Click to expand...

ok, you and she are both MORONS


----------



## DiveCon

Free Candy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's imposable because Emma has never trolled there for her post could not be trollish.  It's not that hard to figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is your first time off the "I love Barney" forums, but you have to realize we've seen better trolls than you come and go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pope could be considered a better troll than me because I've never tried trolling before.  I think Emma would be pretty pissed if I became a troll after all the hard work she does to keep the internets free from trolls!
Click to expand...

you are a moron
and emma IS a troll


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Free Candy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's imposable because Emma has never trolled there for her post could not be trollish.  It's not that hard to figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> you clearly have no idea what a troll is then
> your friend IS a troll and she started trolling with her first post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know very well what a troll is!  I have watched as Emma battles and pwn's them day after day!  Emma is like the Joan of Ark of the internet!  No troll is safe when Emma is online!  They can run but they can't hide from...
> 
> *EMMA THE TROLL SLAYER*
Click to expand...


You and Emma will need years of lessons just to be considered troll-trainees.

Come back in 10 years when you have become apprentices.


----------



## Free Candy

Ernie S. said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you clearly have no idea what a troll is then
> your friend IS a troll and she started trolling with her first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know very well what a troll is!  I have watched as Emma battles and pwn's them day after day!  Emma is like the Joan of Ark of the internet!  No troll is safe when Emma is online!  They can run but they can't hide from...
> 
> *EMMA THE TROLL SLAYER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emma is 15 years old. Yes I viewed her profile on Cellar. She may be some kind of goddess where you come from, but you're playing with adults here. You've been treated pretty well so far, but if you don't get honest in a big hurry, that shit will change. Believe me, you don't want to play with the big kids without a helmet.
Click to expand...


I've been honest since the day I was born.  I think that's why Emma and are such good friends.  We are both honest and caring Christians who spend our free time helping others.  We can't help it if we're smart and sexy and middle aged women like RadiomanATL despise us for it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Free Candy said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know very well what a troll is!  I have watched as Emma battles and pwn's them day after day!  Emma is like the Joan of Ark of the internet!  No troll is safe when Emma is online!  They can run but they can't hide from...
> 
> *EMMA THE TROLL SLAYER*
> 
> 
> 
> Emma is 15 years old. Yes I viewed her profile on Cellar. She may be some kind of goddess where you come from, but you're playing with adults here. You've been treated pretty well so far, but if you don't get honest in a big hurry, that shit will change. Believe me, you don't want to play with the big kids without a helmet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been honest since the day I was born.  I think that's why Emma and are such good friends.  We are both honest and caring Christians who spend our free time helping others.  We can't help it if we're smart and sexy and middle aged women like RadiomanATL despise us for it.
Click to expand...


Yeah right, you're a middle aged woman. 

I'll believe that when Porky, Babe, and Arnold Ziffle fly over my house.


----------



## Ernie S.

Rat in the Hat said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emma is 15 years old. Yes I viewed her profile on Cellar. She may be some kind of goddess where you come from, but you're playing with adults here. You've been treated pretty well so far, but if you don't get honest in a big hurry, that shit will change. Believe me, you don't want to play with the big kids without a helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been honest since the day I was born.  I think that's why Emma and are such good friends.  We are both honest and caring Christians who spend our free time helping others.  We can't help it if we're smart and sexy and middle aged women like RadiomanATL despise us for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah right, you're a middle aged woman.
> 
> I'll believe that when Porky, Babe, and Arnold Ziffle fly over my house.
Click to expand...


I believe she called Radio an middle aged woman.


----------



## DiveCon

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been honest since the day I was born.  I think that's why Emma and are such good friends.  We are both honest and caring Christians who spend our free time helping others.  We can't help it if we're smart and sexy and middle aged women like RadiomanATL despise us for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right, you're a middle aged woman.
> 
> I'll believe that when Porky, Babe, and Arnold Ziffle fly over my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe she called Radio an middle aged woman.
Click to expand...

but thats even MORE stupid
LOL


----------



## Free Candy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emma is 15 years old. Yes I viewed her profile on Cellar. She may be some kind of goddess where you come from, but you're playing with adults here. You've been treated pretty well so far, but if you don't get honest in a big hurry, that shit will change. Believe me, you don't want to play with the big kids without a helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been honest since the day I was born.  I think that's why Emma and are such good friends.  We are both honest and caring Christians who spend our free time helping others.  We can't help it if we're smart and sexy and middle aged women like RadiomanATL despise us for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah right, you're a middle aged woman.
> 
> I'll believe that when Porky, Babe, and Arnold Ziffle fly over my house.
Click to expand...


I didn't say I was a middle aged women!


----------



## DiveCon

Free Candy said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know very well what a troll is!  I have watched as Emma battles and pwn's them day after day!  Emma is like the Joan of Ark of the internet!  No troll is safe when Emma is online!  They can run but they can't hide from...
> 
> *EMMA THE TROLL SLAYER*
> 
> 
> 
> Emma is 15 years old. Yes I viewed her profile on Cellar. She may be some kind of goddess where you come from, but you're playing with adults here. You've been treated pretty well so far, but if you don't get honest in a big hurry, that shit will change. Believe me, you don't want to play with the big kids without a helmet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been honest since the day I was born.  I think that's why Emma and are such good friends.  We are both honest and caring Christians who spend our free time helping others.  We can't help it if we're smart and sexy and middle aged women like Radio*man*ATL despise us for it.
Click to expand...

you really are delusional


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Free Candy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been honest since the day I was born.  I think that's why Emma and are such good friends.  We are both honest and caring Christians who spend our free time helping others.  *We can't help it if we're smart and sexy and middle aged women* like RadiomanATL despise us for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right, you're a middle aged woman.
> 
> I'll believe that when Porky, Babe, and Arnold Ziffle fly over my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say I was a middle aged women!
Click to expand...


So you're claiming to be middle aged, or you're saying Radio*MAN* is a woman.

Either way, you're a liar.

Great first day on the board.

You're going to give Twoofmatters a run for her money as "chief liar in charge".


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Free Candy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's imposable because Emma has never trolled there for her post could not be trollish.  It's not that hard to figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is your first time off the "I love Barney" forums, but you have to realize we've seen better trolls than you come and go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pope could be considered a better troll than me because I've never tried trolling before.  I think Emma would be pretty pissed if I became a troll after all the hard work she does to keep the internets free from trolls!
Click to expand...


Don't bother the pope. He has serious work to do.


----------



## Free Candy

DiveCon said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emma is 15 years old. Yes I viewed her profile on Cellar. She may be some kind of goddess where you come from, but you're playing with adults here. You've been treated pretty well so far, but if you don't get honest in a big hurry, that shit will change. Believe me, you don't want to play with the big kids without a helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been honest since the day I was born.  I think that's why Emma and are such good friends.  We are both honest and caring Christians who spend our free time helping others.  We can't help it if we're smart and sexy and middle aged women like Radio*man*ATL despise us for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you really are delusional
Click to expand...


is that all you've got


----------



## Rat in the Hat

RadiomanATL said:


> Hi candy.
> 
> Tell Emma I said hello.



I'm thinking you should put them on the map.

Maybe in Santa Barbara CA. It seems to be a nexus of forum freaks these days.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Free Candy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been honest since the day I was born.  I think that's why Emma and are such good friends.  We are both honest and caring Christians who spend our free time helping others.  We can't help it if we're smart and sexy and middle aged women like Radio*man*ATL despise us for it.
> 
> 
> 
> you really are delusional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is that all you've got
Click to expand...


It's all you're worth.


----------



## Free Candy

Rat in the Hat said:


> So you're claiming to be middle aged, or you're saying Radio*MAN* is a woman.
> 
> Either way, you're a liar.
> 
> Great first day on the board.
> 
> You're going to give Twoofmatters a run for her money as "chief liar in charge".



I never lied about any thing.


----------



## DiveCon

Free Candy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been honest since the day I was born.  I think that's why Emma and are such good friends.  We are both honest and caring Christians who spend our free time helping others.  We can't help it if we're smart and sexy and middle aged women like Radio*man*ATL despise us for it.
> 
> 
> 
> you really are delusional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is that all you've got
Click to expand...

so much for the "strict parents"

isnt it past your bedtime?


----------



## AllieBaba

You said you didn't know who Emma was at the beginning of the thread....that's a lie.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Free Candy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're claiming to be middle aged, or you're saying Radio*MAN* is a woman.
> 
> Either way, you're a liar.
> 
> Great first day on the board.
> 
> You're going to give Twoofmatters a run for her money as "chief liar in charge".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lied about any thing.
Click to expand...


Then who is the middle aged woman you're referring to???

I predict you're going to be the biggest liar on this board. And that's saying a lot.


----------



## Free Candy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you really are delusional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that all you've got
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all you're worth.
Click to expand...


You're a really mean lady!  I've been nothing a really nice person and all I get from people are troll comments!


----------



## AllieBaba

She was calling Radio a middle aged woman.

It was actually kinda funny.


----------



## Free Candy

DiveCon said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you really are delusional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that all you've got
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so much for the "strict parents"
> 
> isnt it past your bedtime?
Click to expand...


It's not a school night Einstein.


----------



## Free Candy

AllieBaba said:


> You said you didn't know who Emma was at the beginning of the thread....that's a lie.



Who are you talking to?


----------



## AllieBaba

Whoops, guess not, my bad.


----------



## Kat

Free Candy said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said you didn't know who Emma was at the beginning of the thread....that's a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to?
Click to expand...




Why do you have a pic of Anne Frank in as your avy?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Free Candy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that all you've got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all you're worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a really mean lady!  I've been nothing a really nice person and all I get from people are troll comments!
Click to expand...


Do you think everyone on this board is a female??? Or is that a lie you project to protect your fragile 15 year old mind?

You're really in for an education. Why don't you go back to the Barney board where you belong, child.

And here's another clue for your infant brain to try and decipher. My Avatar is based on Mickey, not Minnie. Although that might be a decade or two before your time.


----------



## Free Candy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're claiming to be middle aged, or you're saying Radio*MAN* is a woman.
> 
> Either way, you're a liar.
> 
> Great first day on the board.
> 
> You're going to give Twoofmatters a run for her money as "chief liar in charge".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lied about any thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then who is the middle aged woman you're referring to???
> 
> I predict you're going to be the biggest liar on this board. And that's saying a lot.
Click to expand...


The odds on that are not very good seeing how I never lie!


----------



## AllieBaba

Do you really drink Hamm's and smoke Marlboros?

I didn't think anybody drank Hamm's anymore...I wasn't even sure they still made it
!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Kat said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said you didn't know who Emma was at the beginning of the thread....that's a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have a pic of Anne Frank in as your avy?
Click to expand...


She likes to play hide and go seek.


----------



## Kat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all you're worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a really mean lady!  I've been nothing a really nice person and all I get from people are troll comments!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think everyone on this board is a female??? Or is that a lie you project to protect your fragile 15 year old mind?
> 
> You're really in for an education. Why don't you go back to the Barney board where you belong, child.
> 
> And here's another clue for your infant brain to try and decipher. My Avatar is based on Mickey, not Minnie. Although that might be a decade or two before your time.
Click to expand...


 There's men here??


----------



## DiveCon

Free Candy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that all you've got
> 
> 
> 
> so much for the "strict parents"
> 
> isnt it past your bedtime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a school night Einstein.
Click to expand...

strict parents would have a bedtime even on a weekend


----------



## Free Candy

Kat said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said you didn't know who Emma was at the beginning of the thread....that's a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have a pic of Anne Frank in as your avy?
Click to expand...


I'm an Anne Frank fan.


----------



## DiveCon

hell, strict parents wouldn't allow a child to be on the internet unsupervised


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Free Candy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never lied about any thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then who is the middle aged woman you're referring to???
> 
> I predict you're going to be the biggest liar on this board. And that's saying a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The odds on that are not very good seeing how I never lie!
Click to expand...


So the part about a school aged child drinking beer and smoking is the truth?

That would make you a criminal. Unless you are lying.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then who is the middle aged woman you're referring to???
> 
> I predict you're going to be the biggest liar on this board. And that's saying a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The odds on that are not very good seeing how I never lie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the part about a school aged child drinking beer and smoking is the truth?
> 
> That would make you a criminal. Unless you are lying.
Click to expand...

dont forget that "cant make phone calls after 8pm because her strict parents"
LOL


----------



## Free Candy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all you're worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a really mean lady!  I've been nothing a really nice person and all I get from people are troll comments!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think everyone on this board is a female??? Or is that a lie you project to protect your fragile 15 year old mind?
> 
> You're really in for an education. Why don't you go back to the Barney board where you belong, child.
> 
> And here's another clue for your infant brain to try and decipher. My Avatar is based on Mickey, not Minnie. Although that might be a decade or two before your time.
Click to expand...


You sound menopausal.  My grandma got all bitchy when was going through that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Free Candy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a really mean lady!  I've been nothing a really nice person and all I get from people are troll comments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think everyone on this board is a female??? Or is that a lie you project to protect your fragile 15 year old mind?
> 
> You're really in for an education. Why don't you go back to the Barney board where you belong, child.
> 
> And here's another clue for your infant brain to try and decipher. My Avatar is based on Mickey, not Minnie. Although that might be a decade or two before your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound menopausal.  My grandma got all bitchy when was going through that.
Click to expand...


Solace. confirmed.


----------



## Kat

Free Candy said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have a pic of Anne Frank in as your avy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an Anne Frank fan.
Click to expand...


In what way?


----------



## Free Candy

DiveCon said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so much for the "strict parents"
> 
> isnt it past your bedtime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a school night Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> strict parents would have a bedtime even on a weekend
Click to expand...


Actually I am in bed.


----------



## Kat

Free Candy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a school night Einstein.
> 
> 
> 
> strict parents would have a bedtime even on a weekend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I am in bed.
Click to expand...


Then go to sleep.


----------



## Free Candy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then who is the middle aged woman you're referring to???
> 
> I predict you're going to be the biggest liar on this board. And that's saying a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The odds on that are not very good seeing how I never lie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the part about a school aged child drinking beer and smoking is the truth?
> 
> That would make you a criminal. Unless you are lying.
Click to expand...


I know a lot of University students who are old enough to drink and smoke.  So why would you question it?


----------



## Free Candy

DiveCon said:


> hell, strict parents wouldn't allow a child to be on the internet unsupervised



They trust me because very mature and honest.


----------



## Kat

Free Candy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hell, strict parents wouldn't allow a child to be on the internet unsupervised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They trust me because very mature and honest.
Click to expand...


Do they know you are in bed on the internet?


----------



## Free Candy

Kat said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> strict parents would have a bedtime even on a weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I am in bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then go to sleep.
Click to expand...


I'm planning on it when the time is right.


----------



## Free Candy

Kat said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hell, strict parents wouldn't allow a child to be on the internet unsupervised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They trust me because very mature and honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they know you are in bed on the internet?
Click to expand...


I don't know... they never said if they know or not.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Free Candy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The odds on that are not very good seeing how I never lie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the part about a school aged child drinking beer and smoking is the truth?
> 
> That would make you a criminal. Unless you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a lot of University students who are old enough to drink and smoke.  So why would you question it?
Click to expand...


A university student who lives with strict parents, smokes and drinks, yet has a bed time on school nights?

Based on these first day on the board lies, you have the potential to be the biggest liar on the board, Solace.


----------



## Free Candy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the part about a school aged child drinking beer and smoking is the truth?
> 
> That would make you a criminal. Unless you are lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of University students who are old enough to drink and smoke.  So why would you question it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A university student who lives with strict parents, smokes and drinks, yet has a bed time on school nights?
> 
> Based on these first day on the board lies, you have the potential to be the biggest liar on the board, Solace.
Click to expand...


I never said that I was a University student!  You need to learn how to read more carefully!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Free Candy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of University students who are old enough to drink and smoke.  So why would you question it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A university student who lives with strict parents, smokes and drinks, yet has a bed time on school nights?
> 
> Based on these first day on the board lies, you have the potential to be the biggest liar on the board, Solace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said that I was a University student!  You need to learn how to read more carefully!
Click to expand...


You were the one who brought up university students when I questioned your being a student that smokes and drinks. And now you say you're not.

You are a liar, and a poor one at that.

On that note, I shall take my leave of you. You were a poor liar last time, and have not changed since.

Good night, Solace.


----------



## Free Candy

Rat in the Hat said:


> You were the one who brought up university students when I questioned your being a student that smokes and drinks. And now you say you're not.
> 
> You are a liar, and a poor one at that.
> 
> On that note, I shall take my leave of you. You were a poor liar last time, and have not changed since.
> 
> Good night, Solace.



I never lied if I never said that I was a University student.  It's as simple as that... You ma'am are going to have to get up pretty darn early if you're going to try and outwit me.


----------



## Ernie S.

Free Candy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one who brought up university students when I questioned your being a student that smokes and drinks. And now you say you're not.
> 
> You are a liar, and a poor one at that.
> 
> On that note, I shall take my leave of you. You were a poor liar last time, and have not changed since.
> 
> Good night, Solace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lied if I never said that I was a University student.  It's as simple as that... You ma'am are going to have to get up pretty darn early if you're going to try and outwit me.
Click to expand...


 You've been owned, little girl Don't let the door hit you in the ass.


----------



## California Girl

Ahhhh, the many faces of Solace, (R)ighteous1, and the variety of other names that kid uses when he shows up for yet another asskicking by USMBers. 

It never learns.


----------



## goldcatt

I doubt it's actually a kid. It's posts when it's not thinking give it away.

Whaddya think, trailer trash, suburban basement dweller or perv?


----------



## California Girl

goldcatt said:


> I doubt it's actually a kid. It's posts when it's not thinking give it away.
> 
> Whaddya think, trailer trash, suburban basement dweller or perv?



There's probably some forum of sad bastards somewhere who are eaten away with jealousy over the mighty USMB. They have a cunning plan to take over USMB... their problem, of course, is that USMBers don't play nice so they find it hard to get a foothold. 

Starring Emma's been banned from more than one forum. I suspect her lil posse follows their "leader".


----------



## goldcatt

California Girl said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it's actually a kid. It's posts when it's not thinking give it away.
> 
> Whaddya think, trailer trash, suburban basement dweller or perv?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's probably some forum of sad bastards somewhere who are eaten away with jealousy over the mighty USMB. They have a cunning plan to take over USMB... their problem, of course, is that USMBers don't play nice so they find it hard to get a foothold.
> 
> Starring Emma's been banned from more than one forum. I suspect her lil posse follows their "leader".
Click to expand...


Go back and look at the posting style when you actually get a rise out of "her". She IS Emma. Multiple IP's aren't that hard. 

Or else the same person is feeding both of them their posts. Which is plausible. 

As for the cloud of little witnesses, who knows? And quite frankly, who cares?

But you'd think to go to all that trouble they could at least do a decent job of trolling. They quite frankly suck. I could troll a forum better in my sleep. Not that I've ever tried, of course


----------



## California Girl

goldcatt said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it's actually a kid. It's posts when it's not thinking give it away.
> 
> Whaddya think, trailer trash, suburban basement dweller or perv?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's probably some forum of sad bastards somewhere who are eaten away with jealousy over the mighty USMB. They have a cunning plan to take over USMB... their problem, of course, is that USMBers don't play nice so they find it hard to get a foothold.
> 
> Starring Emma's been banned from more than one forum. I suspect her lil posse follows their "leader".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back and look at the posting style when you actually get a rise out of "her". She IS Emma. Multiple IP's aren't that hard.
> 
> Or else the same person is feeding both of them their posts. Which is plausible.
> 
> As for the cloud of little witnesses, who knows? And quite frankly, who cares?
> 
> But you'd think to go to all that trouble they could at least do a decent job of trolling. They quite frankly suck. I could troll a forum better in my sleep. Not that I've ever tried, of course
Click to expand...


I think that's where the age thing comes in. He/She/They are clearly kids, hence the inability to do a decent troll. There is no challenge is kicking their ass, which is disappointing. We've had a few decent trolls around, but it seems there is a gap in the troll market for some decent quality. 

Must be personally humiliating for them to be such failures.


----------



## saveliberty

Free Candy said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know very well what a troll is!  I have watched as Emma battles and pwn's them day after day!  Emma is like the Joan of Ark of the internet!  No troll is safe when Emma is online!  They can run but they can't hide from...
> 
> *EMMA THE TROLL SLAYER*
> 
> 
> 
> Emma is 15 years old. Yes I viewed her profile on Cellar. She may be some kind of goddess where you come from, but you're playing with adults here. You've been treated pretty well so far, but if you don't get honest in a big hurry, that shit will change. Believe me, you don't want to play with the big kids without a helmet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been honest since the day I was born.  I think that's why Emma and are such good friends.  We are both honest and caring Christians who spend our free time helping others.  We can't help it if we're smart and sexy and middle aged women like RadiomanATL despise us for it.
Click to expand...


Your not smart or sexy at fifteen bub.


----------



## saveliberty

Rat in the Hat said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then who is the middle aged woman you're referring to???
> 
> I predict you're going to be the biggest liar on this board. And that's saying a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The odds on that are not very good seeing how I never lie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the part about a school aged child drinking beer and smoking is the truth?
> 
> That would make you a criminal. Unless you are lying.
Click to expand...


God only made one perfect person and your not it.  Gasp!  Your first lie.


----------



## goldcatt

California Girl said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's probably some forum of sad bastards somewhere who are eaten away with jealousy over the mighty USMB. They have a cunning plan to take over USMB... their problem, of course, is that USMBers don't play nice so they find it hard to get a foothold.
> 
> Starring Emma's been banned from more than one forum. I suspect her lil posse follows their "leader".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and look at the posting style when you actually get a rise out of "her". She IS Emma. Multiple IP's aren't that hard.
> 
> Or else the same person is feeding both of them their posts. Which is plausible.
> 
> As for the cloud of little witnesses, who knows? And quite frankly, who cares?
> 
> But you'd think to go to all that trouble they could at least do a decent job of trolling. They quite frankly suck. I could troll a forum better in my sleep. Not that I've ever tried, of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that's where the age thing comes in. He/She/They are clearly kids, hence the inability to do a decent troll. There is no challenge is kicking their ass, which is disappointing. We've had a few decent trolls around, but it seems there is a gap in the troll market for some decent quality.
> 
> Must be personally humiliating for them to be such failures.
Click to expand...


Never equate sheer stupidity with actual youth. 

Just because it acts like a pre-adolescent dipshit doesn't mean it is. When it's not taking its time it talks like a fat, balding 40-ish slob pickig crumbs out of his wifebeater.

It's more likely it really is that dumb.

Or worse for that thing, it thinks we are. 

What I wouldn't give for a decent, entertaining troll. I think we've been getting a lot of last year's leftover fruitcakes. This one is at least worth poking a stick at, but only in a halfhearted sort of way.


----------



## saveliberty

Free Candy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The odds on that are not very good seeing how I never lie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the part about a school aged child drinking beer and smoking is the truth?
> 
> That would make you a criminal. Unless you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a lot of University students who are old enough to drink and smoke.  So why would you question it?
Click to expand...


Is it okay with your strict parents that you smoke and drink?  When they ask you about it, do you tell the truth or lie?


----------



## syrenn

Well DAMN! seems as if ive missed something here. Anyone care to fill me in on the major points?


----------



## California Girl

Free Candy said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know very well what a troll is!  I have watched as Emma battles and pwn's them day after day!  Emma is like the Joan of Ark of the internet!  No troll is safe when Emma is online!  They can run but they can't hide from...
> 
> ]EMMA THE TROLL SLAYER
> 
> 
> 
> Emma is 15 years old. Yes I viewed her profile on Cellar. She may be some kind of goddess where you come from, but you're playing with adults here. You've been treated pretty well so far, but if you don't get honest in a big hurry, that shit will change. Believe me, you don't want to play with the big kids without a helmet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been honest since the day I was born.  I think that's why Emma and are such good friends.  We are both honest and caring Christians who spend our free time helping others.  We can't help it if we're smart and sexy and middle aged women like RadiomanATL despise us for it.
Click to expand...


You're a troll, and so is your little friend. And neither of you are very good at it. If you were 'honest and caring Christians', you would not 'hate' anyone. She certainly wouldn't be talking about killing people because she disagrees with them. 

Honestly, you're a pair of failures. You're outted. I suspect you won't even have the balls to come back and admit your stupidity. Pathetic little creatures. Seriously. No one needs to humiliate you... you do it with no help from anyone.


----------



## saveliberty

I don't give a crap any more.  I'm targeting this douche.


----------



## California Girl

syrenn said:


> Well DAMN! seems as if ive missed something here. Anyone care to fill me in on the major points?



New troll joined ("Starring Emma"). Started some ranting, hate filled intro. Got her ass kicked. Got banned. Little friend joined ("Free Candy"), started stupid intro, defending said 'Emma'. Got her ass kicked and ran away. End of story. 

I take it you were not on bridge patrol last night, Sy?


----------



## syrenn

California Girl said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well DAMN! seems as if ive missed something here. Anyone care to fill me in on the major points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New troll joined ("Starring Emma"). Started some ranting, hate filled intro. Got her ass kicked. Got banned. Little friend joined ("Free Candy"), started stupid intro, defending said 'Emma'. Got her ass kicked and ran away. End of story.
> 
> I take it you were not on bridge patrol last night, Sy?
Click to expand...



 Well shit, i missed said emma too! 

Nope not to troll potable last night, but it would seem as if you all have things covered. Time to fly, ill catch up when i land.


----------



## goldcatt

syrenn said:


> Well DAMN! seems as if ive missed something here. Anyone care to fill me in on the major points?



We seem to have a troll or group of trolls invading with a bunch of little giggling witnesses from the nether regions of what they want us to think is Justin Bieber land. They want us to think they are all Christian, god-fearing younguns who also drink, smoke, want to burn people alive, go by names like "Free Candy" and all sorts of other nice, moral things. 

In other words, probably a candidate for either the psych ward, America's Most Wanted or To Catch a Predator. Maybe all three? 

The first incarnation was mildly amusing The rest just plain suck. The newest incarnation is ry-something, it pasted a manifesto and seems to be off and running. They're always about three pages behind everybody else. The jury is out on whether he's just that stupid, having posts fed to him from the hive or posting under multiple IP's and switching back and forth to keep multiple sucky trolls running.

And there's the Cliffs Notes.


----------



## California Girl

goldcatt said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well DAMN! seems as if ive missed something here. Anyone care to fill me in on the major points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We seem to have a troll or group of trolls invading with a bunch of little giggling witnesses from the nether regions of what they want us to think is Justin Bieber land. They want us to think they are all Christian, god-fearing younguns who also drink, smoke, want to burn people alive, go by names like "Free Candy" and all sorts of other nice, moral things.
> 
> In other words, probably a candidate for either the psych ward, America's Most Wanted or To Catch a Predator. Maybe all three?
> 
> The first incarnation was mildly amusing The rest just plain suck. The newest incarnation is ry-something, it pasted a manifesto and seems to be off and running. They're always about three pages behind everybody else. The jury is out on whether he's just that stupid, having posts fed to him from the hive or posting under multiple IP's and switching back and forth to keep multiple sucky trolls running.
> 
> And there's the Cliffs Notes.
Click to expand...


They've been banned from other political forums.


----------



## goldcatt

California Girl said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well DAMN! seems as if ive missed something here. Anyone care to fill me in on the major points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We seem to have a troll or group of trolls invading with a bunch of little giggling witnesses from the nether regions of what they want us to think is Justin Bieber land. They want us to think they are all Christian, god-fearing younguns who also drink, smoke, want to burn people alive, go by names like "Free Candy" and all sorts of other nice, moral things.
> 
> In other words, probably a candidate for either the psych ward, America's Most Wanted or To Catch a Predator. Maybe all three?
> 
> The first incarnation was mildly amusing The rest just plain suck. The newest incarnation is ry-something, it pasted a manifesto and seems to be off and running. They're always about three pages behind everybody else. The jury is out on whether he's just that stupid, having posts fed to him from the hive or posting under multiple IP's and switching back and forth to keep multiple sucky trolls running.
> 
> And there's the Cliffs Notes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've been banned from other political forums.
Click to expand...


Nah, when one of them is on a tear check out how many lurkers are watching. It's a bunch of pervs and freaks from somewhere thinking they can either mess with us or troll for jailbait chicks to lure to their lair, hard to say which. 

You know, like they do over at the Cellar and other puffy little teenybopper places.


----------



## Valerie

California Girl said:


> You're a troll, and so is your little friend.





   Say hallo to my leetle friend...


----------



## California Girl

goldcatt said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> We seem to have a troll or group of trolls invading with a bunch of little giggling witnesses from the nether regions of what they want us to think is Justin Bieber land. They want us to think they are all Christian, god-fearing younguns who also drink, smoke, want to burn people alive, go by names like "Free Candy" and all sorts of other nice, moral things.
> 
> In other words, probably a candidate for either the psych ward, America's Most Wanted or To Catch a Predator. Maybe all three?
> 
> The first incarnation was mildly amusing The rest just plain suck. The newest incarnation is ry-something, it pasted a manifesto and seems to be off and running. They're always about three pages behind everybody else. The jury is out on whether he's just that stupid, having posts fed to him from the hive or posting under multiple IP's and switching back and forth to keep multiple sucky trolls running.
> 
> And there's the Cliffs Notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been banned from other political forums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, when one of them is on a tear check out how many lurkers are watching. It's a bunch of pervs and freaks from somewhere thinking they can either mess with us or troll for jailbait chicks to lure to their lair, hard to say which.
> 
> You know, like they do over at the Cellar and other puffy little teenybopper places.
Click to expand...




> Why was starring emma banned?
> 
> So this website lets extremist neonazis, anti-choice activists, Obama birthers, Muslim haters, and other hatemongers post on this site but not an independent minded woman who insists on being an individual and not an adjunct to a man?
> 
> Just what's up with this place?



^^^^ That's from another forum, dated 11-08-09. 

Seems she and her little posse of losers may just get a kick out of wandering the net, getting banned from forums. Sad lives some people lead.... if that's how they get their kicks. Funny shit though.


----------



## California Girl

Valerie said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a troll, and so is your little friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say hallo to my leetle friend...
Click to expand...


----------



## goldcatt

California Girl said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been banned from other political forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, when one of them is on a tear check out how many lurkers are watching. It's a bunch of pervs and freaks from somewhere thinking they can either mess with us or troll for jailbait chicks to lure to their lair, hard to say which.
> 
> You know, like they do over at the Cellar and other puffy little teenybopper places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why was starring emma banned?
> 
> So this website lets extremist neonazis, anti-choice activists, Obama birthers, Muslim haters, and other hatemongers post on this site but not an independent minded woman who insists on being an individual and not an adjunct to a man?
> 
> Just what's up with this place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ That's from another forum, dated 11-08-09.
> 
> Seems she and her little posse of losers may just get a kick out of wandering the net, getting banned from forums. Sad lives some people lead.... if that's how they get their kicks. Funny shit though.
Click to expand...


Sad if they've been doing it that long and still suck so bad black holes are jealous.

Some people just really are that stupid.


----------



## California Girl

goldcatt said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, when one of them is on a tear check out how many lurkers are watching. It's a bunch of pervs and freaks from somewhere thinking they can either mess with us or troll for jailbait chicks to lure to their lair, hard to say which.
> 
> You know, like they do over at the Cellar and other puffy little teenybopper places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why was starring emma banned?
> 
> So this website lets extremist neonazis, anti-choice activists, Obama birthers, Muslim haters, and other hatemongers post on this site but not an independent minded woman who insists on being an individual and not an adjunct to a man?
> 
> Just what's up with this place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ That's from another forum, dated 11-08-09.
> 
> Seems she and her little posse of losers may just get a kick out of wandering the net, getting banned from forums. Sad lives some people lead.... if that's how they get their kicks. Funny shit though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad if they've been doing it that long and still suck so bad black holes are jealous.
> 
> Some people just really are that stupid.
Click to expand...


I know! That's what I thought. You'd think they could have up-skilled slightly given over a year to practice. Apparently, they are incapable of learning. Still funny though. I just wish we could attract a better quality of idiot.


----------



## goldcatt

California Girl said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ That's from another forum, dated 11-08-09.
> 
> Seems she and her little posse of losers may just get a kick out of wandering the net, getting banned from forums. Sad lives some people lead.... if that's how they get their kicks. Funny shit though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad if they've been doing it that long and still suck so bad black holes are jealous.
> 
> Some people just really are that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know! That's what I thought. You'd think they could have up-skilled slightly given over a year to practice. Apparently, they are incapable of learning. Still funny though. I just wish we could attract a better quality of idiot.
Click to expand...


The dumbing down of internet trolls is a sad, sad thing. I remember when they used to be entertaining, and knew that was their function and purpose in cyber life. *sigh*

Ah, for the good old days.


----------



## California Girl

goldcatt said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad if they've been doing it that long and still suck so bad black holes are jealous.
> 
> Some people just really are that stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know! That's what I thought. You'd think they could have up-skilled slightly given over a year to practice. Apparently, they are incapable of learning. Still funny though. I just wish we could attract a better quality of idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dumbing down of internet trolls is a sad, sad thing. I remember when they used to be entertaining, and knew that was their function and purpose in cyber life. *sigh*
> 
> Ah, for the good old days.
Click to expand...


So, let's review.... We have:

Starring_Emma - banned here, and elsewhere

Free Candy - claims it doesn't know Emma, claims it doesn't lie, then demonstrates that it does lie by saying it does know Emma. 

Rytis - banned from the same forum as Emma, and desperately denying that it knows Emma. 

I guess we have a little invasion of the trolls here, guys. Man, they are stupid.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Free Candy said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know very well what a troll is!  I have watched as Emma battles and pwn's them day after day!  Emma is like the Joan of Ark of the internet!  No troll is safe when Emma is online!  They can run but they can't hide from...
> 
> *EMMA THE TROLL SLAYER*
> 
> 
> 
> Emma is 15 years old. Yes I viewed her profile on Cellar. She may be some kind of goddess where you come from, but you're playing with adults here. You've been treated pretty well so far, but if you don't get honest in a big hurry, that shit will change. Believe me, you don't want to play with the big kids without a helmet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been honest since the day I was born.  I think that's why Emma and are such good friends.  We are both honest and caring Christians who spend our free time helping others.  We can't help it if we're smart and sexy and middle aged women like RadiomanATL despise us for it.
Click to expand...


Wow, you're pretty stupid as well as a useless troll.


----------



## Free Candy

California Girl said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it's actually a kid. It's posts when it's not thinking give it away.
> 
> Whaddya think, trailer trash, suburban basement dweller or perv?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's probably some forum of sad bastards somewhere who are eaten away with jealousy over the mighty USMB. They have a cunning plan to take over USMB... their problem, of course, is that USMBers don't play nice so they find it hard to get a foothold.
> 
> Starring Emma's been banned from more than one forum. I suspect her lil posse follows their "leader".
Click to expand...


Emma has been banned a few time but never for a good reason.


----------



## PixieStix

Free Candy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one who brought up university students when I questioned your being a student that smokes and drinks. And now you say you're not.
> 
> You are a liar, and a poor one at that.
> 
> On that note, I shall take my leave of you. You were a poor liar last time, and have not changed since.
> 
> Good night, Solace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lied if I never said that I was a University student.  It's as simple as that... You ma'am are going to have to get up pretty darn early if you're going to try and outwit me.
Click to expand...


If you are here to do anything but to disrupt, antagonize, show off, or otherwise troll, prove it withing 2 minutes. 

You have managed to annoy me


----------



## PixieStix

Free Candy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it's actually a kid. It's posts when it's not thinking give it away.
> 
> Whaddya think, trailer trash, suburban basement dweller or perv?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's probably some forum of sad bastards somewhere who are eaten away with jealousy over the mighty USMB. They have a cunning plan to take over USMB... their problem, of course, is that USMBers don't play nice so they find it hard to get a foothold.
> 
> Starring Emma's been banned from more than one forum. I suspect her lil posse follows their "leader".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emma has been banned a few time but never for a good reason.
Click to expand...


Disrupting this board with annoying little posts is good enough for me


----------



## Free Candy

goldcatt said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it's actually a kid. It's posts when it's not thinking give it away.
> 
> Whaddya think, trailer trash, suburban basement dweller or perv?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's probably some forum of sad bastards somewhere who are eaten away with jealousy over the mighty USMB. They have a cunning plan to take over USMB... their problem, of course, is that USMBers don't play nice so they find it hard to get a foothold.
> 
> Starring Emma's been banned from more than one forum. I suspect her lil posse follows their "leader".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back and look at the posting style when you actually get a rise out of "her". She IS Emma. Multiple IP's aren't that hard.
> 
> Or else the same person is feeding both of them their posts. Which is plausible.
> 
> As for the cloud of little witnesses, who knows? And quite frankly, who cares?
> 
> But you'd think to go to all that trouble they could at least do a decent job of trolling. They quite frankly suck. I could troll a forum better in my sleep. Not that I've ever tried, of course
Click to expand...


Emma and I don't troll.


----------



## Free Candy

syrenn said:


> Well DAMN! seems as if ive missed something here. Anyone care to fill me in on the major points?



I'm new and the half witted trolls here are bullying me.


----------



## California Girl

Free Candy said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's probably some forum of sad bastards somewhere who are eaten away with jealousy over the mighty USMB. They have a cunning plan to take over USMB... their problem, of course, is that USMBers don't play nice so they find it hard to get a foothold.
> 
> Starring Emma's been banned from more than one forum. I suspect her lil posse follows their "leader".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and look at the posting style when you actually get a rise out of "her". She IS Emma. Multiple IP's aren't that hard.
> 
> Or else the same person is feeding both of them their posts. Which is plausible.
> 
> As for the cloud of little witnesses, who knows? And quite frankly, who cares?
> 
> But you'd think to go to all that trouble they could at least do a decent job of trolling. They quite frankly suck. I could troll a forum better in my sleep. Not that I've ever tried, of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emma and I don't troll.
Click to expand...


Sure you do. And you're a liar too. Any more claims you'd like to make? You aren't even a good troll.... and nor is your other little whiner.


----------



## California Girl

Free Candy said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well DAMN! seems as if ive missed something here. Anyone care to fill me in on the major points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new and the half witted trolls here are bullying me.
Click to expand...


  Ahhhh, you're being bullied on the interwebs! The cruelty! How ever will you cope? 

Holy shit, kid. Can you make a bigger fool of yourself?


----------



## goldcatt

Free Candy said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well DAMN! seems as if ive missed something here. Anyone care to fill me in on the major points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new and the half witted trolls here are bullying me.
Click to expand...


You ain't seen nothing yet, sweetheart. But something tells me you won't be around long enough to experience the real thing.


----------



## Free Candy

California Girl said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ That's from another forum, dated 11-08-09.
> 
> Seems she and her little posse of losers may just get a kick out of wandering the net, getting banned from forums. Sad lives some people lead.... if that's how they get their kicks. Funny shit though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad if they've been doing it that long and still suck so bad black holes are jealous.
> 
> Some people just really are that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know! That's what I thought. You'd think they could have up-skilled slightly given over a year to practice. Apparently, they are incapable of learning. Still funny though. I just wish we could attract a better quality of idiot.
Click to expand...

This forum is full of idiots why would you want more?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Free Candy said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well DAMN! seems as if ive missed something here. Anyone care to fill me in on the major points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new and the half witted trolls here are bullying me.
Click to expand...


Have a tissue, put on your big boy pants and man-up.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Free Candy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad if they've been doing it that long and still suck so bad black holes are jealous.
> 
> Some people just really are that stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know! That's what I thought. You'd think they could have up-skilled slightly given over a year to practice. Apparently, they are incapable of learning. Still funny though. I just wish we could attract a better quality of idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This forum is full of idiots why would you want more?
Click to expand...


We don't want more, hence why you should leave.


----------



## PixieStix

Free Candy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad if they've been doing it that long and still suck so bad black holes are jealous.
> 
> Some people just really are that stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know! That's what I thought. You'd think they could have up-skilled slightly given over a year to practice. Apparently, they are incapable of learning. Still funny though. I just wish we could attract a better quality of idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This forum is full of idiots why would you want more?
Click to expand...


 One less I need coffee


----------



## California Girl

goldcatt said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well DAMN! seems as if ive missed something here. Anyone care to fill me in on the major points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new and the half witted trolls here are bullying me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't seen nothing yet, sweetheart. But something tells me you won't be around long enough to experience the real thing.
Click to expand...




RadiomanATL said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know! That's what I thought. You'd think they could have up-skilled slightly given over a year to practice. Apparently, they are incapable of learning. Still funny though. I just wish we could attract a better quality of idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is full of idiots why would you want more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't want more, hence why you should leave.
Click to expand...


Impressive work, Radio. You make a 'suggestion' and..... hey presto.... it is done.   You really do own the interwebs!


----------



## RadiomanATL

California Girl said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new and the half witted trolls here are bullying me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't seen nothing yet, sweetheart. But something tells me you won't be around long enough to experience the real thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is full of idiots why would you want more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't want more, hence why you should leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impressive work, Radio. You make a 'suggestion' and..... hey presto.... it is done.   You really do own the interwebs!
Click to expand...


Thats what I keep telling everyone.


----------



## California Girl

PixieStix said:


> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know! That's what I thought. You'd think they could have up-skilled slightly given over a year to practice. Apparently, they are incapable of learning. Still funny though. I just wish we could attract a better quality of idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is full of idiots why would you want more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One less I need coffee
Click to expand...


Me too! 

Where the hell is Jake.... that boy is supposed to fetch my coffee on demand! I'll have to fire his lazy republican ass.


----------



## California Girl

Bye Free Candy!


----------



## PixieStix

California Girl said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is full of idiots why would you want more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One less I need coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too!
> 
> Where the hell is Jake.... that boy is supposed to fetch my coffee on demand! I'll have to fire his lazy republican ass.
Click to expand...


Like espresso?


----------



## PixieStix

California Girl said:


> Bye Free Candy!



Free Candy isn't free


----------



## California Girl

PixieStix said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Free Candy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Candy isn't free
Click to expand...







Chained in the USMB basement. Harsh..... but fair.


----------

